# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Le mie Poesie!

## IL__SANTO

*Non Dico Ma Scrivo.*

Non so!
Da dove mi è venuta
questa voglia 
di scrivere.
Perchè?
I giorni scorrono
lasciando le proprie tracce
dentro di noi.
Sembrano uguali
ma non è vero.
Anche se fossero
per noi non e cosi
perchè le trace 
diventano piu profonde.
E questa profondità
del'anima che cresce.
Le stagioni
altretando portano:
freddo,caldo,vento,sole
altrettanto i sentimenti
tristi,contenti,leggeri,pesanti
si accumulano dentro,
nello spazio che non si vede.
Ma per me,
il sentimento è forte
voglio che esca.
-Grido!
Nessuno sente
forse,qualcuno Si
ma se ne frega.
Allora non mi rimane altro
quel sentimento lo scrivo.

__________________________________________________  ______________


*Il Mio Sogno
( Libero nella Libertà )*

Una mattina di primavera
affacciato dal balcone
vedo il mare.
E diverso!
Diviso in due!
Non capita spesso.
Si vede come uno specchio.
Davanti lucido,bianco
dietro scuro.
In quel contrasto
un gabbiano che vola,
perdendosi nell'orizzonte.
Come il gabbiano
i miei ricordi
volano lontano,
nell'altro mare,
nella mia Terra.
La Terra
dove sono nato,cresciuto
dove ho lasciato
la mia infanzia,
l'adolescenza
dove ho imparato
ad amare e rispettare.
Quel giorno di primavera
io ero là
davanti al mare
con le onde che saltavano,
portando i miei desideri.
Il mio sogno era 
di attraversare
il mare come il gabbiano
che sorvolava libero
nell'immensita.
Il mare intuitò
quel sogno,e mi
permisse il passaggio.
Cosi la mia vita
e divisa in due
All'improvviso il mare
variò l'aspetto
il colore naturale.
Ormai mi capisce,
vuole dire:
-Ora cè il futuro!
Come il mio colore
tra l'azzurro e verde.
-Speranza e Felicità!

----------


## IL__SANTO

*Senza Limite.*

Scrivere vuol dire:
Sentire,capire,Sognare.
Scrivere vuol dire:
Soffrire,sudare,tremare
sentirsi superiore
purtroppo,
anche inferiore.
Scrivere vuol dire:
Passione,amore,emozione.
La piu importante
vuol dire:
Non smettere per 
arrivare,arrivare--Dove?
La perfezione
è il bello
senza limite.

__________________________________________________  ___________

*La Mia Preghiera*

Se un giorno
il Signore incontrerò
Gli dirò
"-Perche siamo cosi diversi?
Ti prego un po'
di uguaglianza
Forse l'uomo 
cambierà
e il mondo
migliorerà.
-Ti prego dai un po'
della tua esistenza
all'universo,cosi
tutto sarà
Diverso".

----------


## IL__SANTO

*L'amore intrecciato*

L'amore che cos'è?
Io non lo so
tu non lo sai.
Ma sento ch'è dentro di me
e vive ogni momento
insieme a te.
Io chi sono?
Tu chi sei?
Due stelle nello stesso spazio
due raggi nello stesso sole
due petali nello stesso fiore.
Due diamanti nelle stesse mani
Due emozioni nello stesso cuore.
Questo è vero nostro amore.


( Per una Persona Speciale )

__________________________________________________  _______________

----------


## sanfrancesco

bravo "santo"- ma lo sei veramente????ppuahhhh...

belle le tue poesie. Si vede lontano un miglio che sei innamorato....

Vazhdo keshtu , se me ate poesine e detit me fute ne mendime, mu rrenqeth mishi

respekt

----------


## IL__SANTO

*Il bello è invisibile*

Il bello!
Non si vede sempre
è invisibile!
Bisogna capire,sentire
quel punto misterioso
intorno a noi.
Per arrivare a
prenderlo ci vuole:
Passione!
Concentrazione!
Lucidità!
Sopratutto Volontà!
Cosi il bello arriverà. 

__________________________________________________  _____

*La Diversità*

La diversità
nasce,
cresce,
si limita.
La diversità
si disprezza,
si ignora,
piace e si innamora.
Noi non la capiamo,
per loro è la vita:
-La felicità
-La sincerità
-L'ipocrisia
-La sofferenza
-Il mistero.
La diversità è forte
resiste,anche 
la morte
non la cambia.
Solo porta via
tutto ciò ch'è
creato è amato.

__________________________________________________  ____________

*La superiorità e la semplicità*


Non mi piace
la superiorità
preferisco
la semplicità.
sono due cose
in concorrenza.
L'immagine di una scala,
dove i gradini
contegono le luci.
In alto
un gradino che brilla.
La superiorità
molto contenta
non vede oltre,
secondo lei.
La sua posizione
è piena di luce.
La semplicità che vede
sempre oltre di se
piace quel punto
che brilla.
Allora con tutta
la sua forza
sale i gradini
sorpassa la superiorità
e arriva al gradino.
Si trova davanti
a questa scrittura
dove ogni parola
è piena di Brillanti:
"Continua a salire,salendo
diventa piu splendido
quindi devi pretendere sempre.
Questa è intelligenza vera".

----------


## Marijuana85

Bravo !! kuptoj krejt pak Italisht, por keto poezij i kuptova, lol. ;)  shum me kan pelqyer !! Edhe une po te them vazhdo keshtu ! :D

----------


## IL__SANTO

*La neve*

All'improviso un paesaggio inaspettato.
Bianco-Silenzio-Freddo!
E una fiaba.
Qualcosa si copre
Il fragile fiore si nasconde.
     Strano!
Le cose piccole 
si notano piu delle grandi.
   Orgoglio!
Immagine di un cristallo
in un oceano.
L'incanttesimo si inttreccia
con la Maestosita.
E la forza della neve.
Il bianco si unisce
il color delle nuvole
come un uomoche nasconde
dentro la passione
e vulo arrivare alto-alto.
E una illusione?!
Domani si scioglie e scompare.
Forse No!?
Il raggio del sole
scoprirà 
il color del fiore.
Chissà?!
Forse un evento piu magico
Acadra!

----------


## IL__SANTO

*Errore su Errore,Crimine su crimine*

La speranza non esiste più!
Passano Giorni,anni
e vive con l'idea
che deve morire.
Anche se perdono
è profondo,sincero
ma la fiducia 
non cè più
non vale più niente.
I giorni passano,
accettano solo
il suo respiro.
La sigaretta si spegne
come la sua speranza.
Arriva quel giorno Terribile
dove l'altra persona
con la siringa in mano
senza pietà
non vede i suoi occhi,
non sente le sue parole,
non sente la sua pregiera,
non sente il battito del cuore
ma con la coscienza piu lucida
quelle mani
non tremano,
non fermano.
Alla fine,silenzio!
Come se fosse niente,
solo una puntura
ad adormentare.
Questo non è agghiacciante?
Questo non è un errore?
Questo non è un crimine?
Eppure quelle mani continuano:
-Altre siringe,
Altre vite spengono.

----------


## xfiles

Bravo Bravo Bravo santino :D,
Qenke cun i mire ti re :).

----------


## land

bella poesia,veramente.

----------


## maryp

IL_santo mi stupisci, anche se sapevo che dietro tutta quella allegria c'è un dolce cuore...

grazie per le tue parole

----------


## xfiles

Kurse une mendova, sa zemer te bute paska ky "krimineli" :D.

----------


## maryp

gli uomini più vogliono fare i duri , tanto più sono dolci :)

santo tu però non ne fai parte :)

----------


## IL__SANTO

Ju falenderoj te gjitheve per ate kohen e humbur duke lexuar poezite edhe gjithashtu edhe per vleresimet tuaja.   :)

----------


## xfiles

> Ju falenderoj te gjitheve per ate kohen e humbur duke lexuar poezite edhe gjithashtu edhe per vleresimet tuaja.   :)


nuk dua ta marr kot falenderimin, se une nuk kam durim te lexoj poezi, por i hodha nje sy dhe me bene pershtypje per nga thjeshtesia dhe spontaniteti me te cilen i ke shkruajtur.

----------


## alda09

Santo poet????    po une qe s'di te lidh dy shkronja mor amani.

Bravo Santo

----------


## IL__SANTO

Grazie Alda.   :)

----------


## land

ho cercato di strapparti al destino
solo un folle d'amore avrebbe osato cosi' tanto,
ho trovato la perla piu' rara ed esistente al mondo
per rubarla e farla mia,
ho conosciuto lo splendore della vita racchiuso nel tuo sguardo,
invece tu,
hai cercato di render piu' facile il percorso del tuo destino,
hai trovato la rarita' in qualcosa di materiale per farla tua,
hai conosciuto lo sguardo splendido di chi racchiude in se una vita vuota
inutile sarebbe il parlarti,
inutile sarebbe ricordare quei momenti,
l'animo mai si ribellera' ad un cuore
cosi' ostinato e incapace di donar amore.

----------

